# tank mates 20 gal.



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a twenty gal. tall with 6 tiger barbs and a fire mouth cichlid, what else do you think i could stock in the tank? Convict? Another kind of Barb? Tetra?


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know much about cichlids but I'm pretty sure a 20 isn't big enough for a Convict or a fire mouth. They both get about 6" and would in my guess eat your barbs in time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't see adding anything. Just dump those fish into a 55 and get something smaller.


----------

